# Emergency Time Off



## MHRMajor (May 24, 2021)

I have used the 80 hours that were provided through Target. Granted that I needed the leave again, and all of my current benefit time doesn't cover 80 hours of absence, does ReedGroup pay TM's out or would I have to file through EDD? Thank you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 24, 2021)

If it’s a medical issue event with approval , you can use short term disability at 60% pay.


----------

